# High school students from Lincoln, NE throw GREEN CARDS down on the field after they won a soccer game against a school from Omaha that is 60% Latino.



## iamme (Oct 25, 2009)

My mom just told me about this and I was trying to find info online about it. It sickens me that she said there is very little action being taken from this upper class high school other than letters of apology.


----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

Classy.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Oh dear.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## Penelope (Jul 22, 2003)

Man, that's awful.







(Omaha resident, here...)

Can you find a link?

eta: http://www.ketv.com/news/23610720/detail.html


----------



## lookatreestar (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## Purple Sage (Apr 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Penelope* 
Man, that's awful.







(Omaha resident, here...)

Can you find a link?

eta: http://www.ketv.com/news/23610720/detail.html

Reading the comments made me feel ill.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

I am physically ill as well.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Wow. I wonder whose brilliant idea that was... :roll


----------



## iamme (Oct 25, 2009)

Ugh. It appears the issue goes above and beyond the obvious prejudice and racism. The majority of the players play year round "select" soccer-something that is thousands of $$ and waay beyond the reach of the Omaha South players. It's also elitist and ignorance. What is disturbing to me, is imagining the conversations that must take place around the dinner table of these kids.
Good for the senator that has spoken out!
But it all makes me want to uke


----------

